
Millennials Are Driving Cars as Much as Older Generations - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/03/millennial-car-ownership-driving-behavior-vehicle-data/585667/
======
jseliger
Another way to phrase this might be, "Grade-separated public transit has seen
only marginal improvements in most places in the last 30 years."

I know there are exceptions (Denver, parts of L.A., parts of Seattle) and I
approve of them. At the same time, Nashville:
[https://www.wired.com/story/nashville-transit-referendum-
vot...](https://www.wired.com/story/nashville-transit-referendum-vote-plan/),
Austin: [https://www.kut.org/post/austins-rail-and-roads-bond-
defeate...](https://www.kut.org/post/austins-rail-and-roads-bond-defeated),
Atlanta, and other cities have voted against rail and, implicitly, for
traffic. We're also not working hard enough to make it cheaper to construct:
[https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/5/24/15681560/g...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/5/24/15681560/gao-report-transit-construction-costs)

------
screye
Cultural choices of a generation on such matters make zero statistical
difference if the infrastructure doesn't change to enable these choices.

I love biking, but biking in Boston was extremely scary to me. I was in
dangerous situations a couple of times and then stopped doing it.

I then moved to public transport, but the green line B is slow as molasses.

This left me with only one option, and that was cars. I carpooled instead of
solo driving. But, as you can see, my strong will to avoid cars was superceded
by a lack of infrastructure.

------
JoeAltmaier
Strange - they filter out Millennial-typical life choices, and find that those
that make the same choices as other generations, make the same car choices
too.

But Millennials are less likely to marry, and more likely to live in urban
areas. Those people are truly buying fewer cars, and they are the majority.

SO what does this 'study' mean, actually? On the face of it, the title is an
outright falsehood.

------
hashberry
> Americans born between 1980 and 1984 are just as likely to own cars compared
> to, say, their parents’ cohort.

This demographic is age 35-39. What about younger millennials?

------
thrax
They're also living in them. :/

------
gentran
In college I rode a bike everywhere I needed to because I was able to. After
moving back home I can't get anywhere without a car. It isn't that I want to
take a car, it's that I don't have any choice but to take a car.

------
dawhizkid
Did they filter out rideshare drivers?

